# Possible Gerd, Stomach Pains, Gurgling And Extreme Nausea



## Hlisa

Hello everyone...This is my first post to the site, and I have never joined a discussion bored before but i'm starting to get really desperate. I have had stomach pains and really bad nausea for the past 2 years. I started noticing it after I switched from my normal birth control pill (loestrin 24) to seasonale. I ended up getting off that pill and switching back to loestrin, but the nausea never went away. It was kind of mild in the beginning; I noticed it but it didn't really affect my life. It would come and go and I vomited a few times (before this point it had been years since that happened) but I still ate my normal diet and could enjoy a few drinks. Over the past year, however, it has gotten much worse. I am nauseas all day every day and I have bad stomach pains that come and go that usually feel like cramps but they can't be because it's not that time of the month every day. I also have constant stomach gurgling that does not go away with food (in fact, that makes it worse so I haven't really eaten the past 3 days because it makes everything worse). I have gone to at least 4 diff doctors and have stayed with my last GI (even though he takes as much as 6 weeks to get back to me with test results!!). I have had blood tests and no h pylori liver or pancreas problems. I was put on hyoscamine (only a few days worth as it is supposed to work immediately), I've been on prilosec, protonix, lexapro (in case it was anxiety) and I've had an ultrasound and only thing I've gotten out of it so far is that I have minor acid reflux. I was told to stay on kapidex and that that would fix my problem. Sure didn't. I am still awaiting the test results from the stomach emptying test, as it has only been 2.5 weeks and not my drs typical 6 week time period yet (ridiculous!!). I am planning on doing a gallbladder test whenever he gets back to me, but until then I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to eliminate the nausea and stomach gurgling. Oh and ive been on reglan but I can't take it because it makes me even more anxious and irritated and it makes me too tired to be able to survive through the day. Don't know how that's going to work if my test results come back positive for slow stomach emptying as the odt forn of reglan is my only cure. Any suggestions for future tests? Has anyone else been dealing with the same problem that may have gotten a diagnosis? I simply cannot deal with this anymore. It keeps me up all night (literally.. I typically don't go to bed until 6 or 7 am because I'm hanging over the toilet hoping I'll throw up) and it is ruining my relationships with friends and my bf of 2 years as I cannot get off the couch to do anything because I feel like I'm going to be sick all the time.


----------



## Cherrie

Hi HLisa, Sorry you're going through all of this!I'm wondering -- when you say "scramps", do you mean your lower stomach ('cause you mentioned "that time of the month")?If the pain is in the lower stomach, then perhaps the GI dr. needs to take a look at that instead of focusing on GERD?And you mentioned that all the symptoms started when you switched birth control meds -- I'm wondering if you've seen an OB/GYN? Could it be an ob/gyn issue instead of an upper stomach issue?And for temporary nausea relief, if you haven't already, it might be an idea to try some ginger (just cut a very thin slice and chew as long as possible -- it tastes spicy and strong, but some do find it helps with the nausea).Hope you get some answers and a cure soon!xoxo


----------



## solid_snake

I ama sufferef of Gerd and IBS..Diagonised more than 1 year ago through upper and lower scope.. recently i had new systom of more frequent stoamch cramp and nausea feeling. got worried, went to see another doc did ultrasound scan on abdomen, stool and blood test again..all is fine..no prob on gallbadder, liver, panceas e.t.c So i guess its back to either GERD or IBS..been taking probiotics and Omeprazole, sometines Nexium(esmoprazole) ..it been like 1 month ..well nausea feeling kinda reduced and oni at times of the day..it just comes and goes..the feeling sucks..i might just need to go see a chinese physician to look into my GI problems..i heard they usually give u root cure after a period of medicaition.of coz depending on whehter the doc experience ..


----------



## Hlisa

Cherrie,Thanks for the suggestion on chewing Ginger. I like to drink gingerale but My nausea gets so bad that I can't drink anything without feeling it sitting in my throat. Hopefully not having to swallow anything might make it better. As for the whole gerd thing... I know that's not my problem but it's like every dr wants me to believe it is. I've been on ppi's and such for a year now and they haven't helped yet. I just get the feeling my dr is lazy, so I'm planning on switching drs (yet again). I have thought that maybe it was a gyn problem and I brought it up last time I was there but my dr didn't seem too worried. She was the one that prescribed the reglan. I have an appt coming up soon, so I plan on talking to her about it again. Thanks for your help and concern.


----------

